# Poor Poor Silvia



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I think I'd kill if this happened to me... no matter WHAT car.

I am going to assume he's in either Europe or Australia because of the fact that he calls it an 200sx.....

http://www.boostn247.com/spa200/

EDIT: Well crap, he removed the pics... it was a beautiful black S15 with a few aftermarket parts... if you've got the time, i'd hit him up for pics.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I found the pics... so I'll just post them....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ouch! i hate to see that. damn. we should hold a ceremony for it or something.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

everytime u masturbate guys, God kills a silvia. plz think of the silvia's

a S15 is now gone


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> * everytime u masturbate guys, God kills a silvia. plz think of the silvia's
> 
> a S15 is now gone  *


oh god!

I've killed a SHIT LOAD!

hahaha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for an instant view into your free time Chris...hahaha.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29707


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *oh god!
> 
> I've killed a SHIT LOAD!
> 
> hahaha *


BUMP!!!!!!!  but that sux for the silvias..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and the kittens


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *and the kittens  *


lol. who cares about those kittens


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

owneddd


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

huh??? :lost:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kalel said:


> *owneddd *



ummm...wtf ?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pwned 


poor silvia tho


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u guys are cannibals!
u dont say pwned/owned to a fallen 180/silvia/240sx/200sx

tahts just wrong...

forshame....forshame...


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

AH NOOOOOOO how can u post some like that post a bug or a fricken Yugo


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

*WTF WAS THAT????*

I just want to know what the hell hit him, so that I can avoid it at ALL COSTS!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> _originally wrote by 94-6-vision_
> *I just want to know what the hell hit him, so that I can avoid it at ALL COSTS!!!*


the silvia was drifting around the mountains in japan and a deer ran into it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mMmMmMmMmMmM sear meat


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm not quite sure sear meat is, but deer meat sounds pretty damn good  make some jerky out of it, mmm......


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *i'm not quite sure sear meat is, but deer meat sounds pretty damn good  make some jerky out of it, mmm...... *


how could you eat bambi?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sear meat it dear meat, with some spice


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

bambi??? noooo, bambi never died, he just got shot. i eat bambi's mother


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

now thats some good sear meat


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Seeing that picture makes me want to cry under my computer table......


----------



## S15 DriftMachine (Aug 15, 2003)

poor car


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one month later....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

half a month, but lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i bought this deer jerky and on the cover, it had, "bambi jerky" and its picture. it was damn good


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I wonder if that guy will sell me his interior...


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

you guys don't know the story.

it's what happens when a 3rd year apprentice does an "oil change" on your car.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *you guys don't know the story.
> 
> it's what happens when a 3rd year apprentice does an "oil change" on your car. *


Yeah, I included the link in the original post because it had the story with it. But unfortunately the guy took the pics and story down.

The story basically was that the guy dropped his car off to get an oil change. After the kids at the place got done with it, they decided to take it for a "test drive" and as they were going around a corner, they lost control and ended up in a guard rail. Obviously the guard rail won. I forgot the details, but that was the basic gist of the story.

My thoughts... if you've got an S15 Silvia, why not change the damn oil yourself?!?!?!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

rich people like to pay other people to do their dirty work. 
i'll be one of those people doing the dirty work though  

so if u guys want me to change the oil to ur 240's then come on down


----------

